# Aurora propeller trouble.



## ian keyl (Nov 28, 2005)

I heard from my father in law today that there was a problem with the Aurora whilst on her world voyage , she has rumour lost use of one of her pods and has had to miss out many large ports of call . Only two ports in last 22 days???
I have nt seen any news on tv or in papers.

Any varification on this story out there.

Ian Keyl.


----------



## macca57 (Sep 21, 2005)

Storey was in yesterdays papers, passengers are furious at compensation offered and that the ship is trying to make up time in order to meet her UK sailing committments later next month.


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

An item from last Saturday:

http://www.dailyecho.co.uk/news/4242593.Passengers_revolt_on____cursed____Aurora/


----------



## alex page (Mar 15, 2006)

She was stuck in Auckland for nearly a week. Made a nice back drop and talking point to early morning TV news for days.
Alex


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

She was due through the Panama today, but I have just looked at her web cam, and she is at sea. I would not have though she was already through. so she still seems to be a day late despite being in Auckland for 5 days and missing ports possibly getting to Honolulu a day late, and still not making the time up.

David


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

This was my post on another thread a few days ago

Quote

I have just come back from a month's visit to my old home town of Auckland and while there we took a drive across the harbour bridge to visit the sea side suburb of Devonport, a very English style old area that boasts some of the most expensive real estate in Auckland in the form of heritage protected old villas and bungalows, an esplanade and a high street full of good cafes among other shops.
We parked our car in the street as it was a quiet Monday morning and went into our favorite coffee shop to find it full of middle/old aged couples all taking with various British accents and one very Welshman asked "Are you off the Ship?" I replied "No" but asked what ship was in port to be told the whole sad story about losing one engine just off Sydney heads and not being allowed to return to that port they proceeded to steam to Auckland on one engine taking 41/2 days, about 10 knots equivalent.
We chatted for a while and after inquiring what was wrong with the ship I got various replies such as a broken propeller, a faulty propeller shaft and a damaged engine bearing all of which indicated that the passengers had been told very little.
I mentioned that I had been a ship's engineer many moons ago and one passenger asked me to confirm that coming all the way from Sydney would have worn out the good engine twice as fast and that they could be in dire straits later in the voyage because of it. I assured her that was not the case but that did not lift the anger and despondency of most of the cafe's patrons.
Later we walked up the High street and while Pam went into a dress shop, as women tend to do, I was looking in a travel agent's window at a list of special air fares when another passenger asked me why the offered cheap one way air fares to Australia and not to Britain and it soon became obvious that he was considering leaving the ship and flying home, he was most upset and agitated as he told me the story of the ship's plight and his worry about safety at sea.
I made a comment about "you British people" and he erupted with a loud explanation that he was an Englishman from Manchester and not a Scot or a Welshman, Irishman or a Paki etc and this developed into a full blown rant about the invasion of his England by all manner of foreigners, a bit like some of the posts that we enjoy on this site.
I was tempted to ask him did he live near Coronation Street but I decided against it as he was beyond any humour.
While he was performing a crowd gathered, all ship's passengers and one or two tossed a few good natured baits at him and another confirmed that he was virtually the ship's pain-in-the- ass, the one that you get on every trip.
WE walked away up the street and a sweet old lady standing 20 yards away said to us "Sorry about that" and we realised that she was the disillusioned gent's wife but I assured her that it was all quite amusing.
It soon became apparent that of the 1600 passengers at least 400 had decided to take the ferry ride to Devonport which was a boon for the village as every cafe was filled with lunch time diners and the "English Shop" that marketed all manner of treats from Britain were flat out selling everything from blackballs and toffees to Branston pickles as those suffering from home sickness soothed their souls.
All in all we were there for about three hours and talked to a lot of people, most were unconcerned about the delay but disappointed about missing out on visits to at least six scheduled ports.
For us it was as good as a trip to a small English town, hardly a Kiwi accent to be heard and lots of moaning!!
After reading David's account of fare paid for this 90 day around the world voyage I can well understand the aggro we met and I am sure that there would be at least a thousand souls that will not be recommending such a cruise to their friends and neighbours.
Sounds like this Company needs to lift it's act but for me it was an enjoyable chatty day.
Unquote

I can just imagine the ire of that gentleman and others by now after spending 9000 t0 20000 pounds for a multi port 90 day voyage around the world

Bob


----------



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

Aurora is not fitted with Pod propulsion, but is driven by conventional propellers. The earlier reports, before the media hype set in, indicated that she was forced to replace a defective propeller shaft bearing.
Aurora has a diesel-electric, power station, machinery layout. Any or all of Four MAN B&W 14V48/60 main engines coupled to ABB alternators are used as needed to provide the electrical power used to drive the ship and to meet the hotel service load. 
She seems to be in the Panama Canal today.

Fred (Thumb)


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Yes Fred, she transiting the Panama as I write, you can see it on her web cam. She is a day late.

http://www.kroooz-cams.com/POindex.html

David


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Aurora in Gatun Lock as I write. Have a look.

David


----------

